# Had a crowd in for breakfast



## Sliverfox (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Kaila (Feb 11, 2022)

Great photo! 
What're you serving there?


----------



## Devi (Feb 11, 2022)

Are those wild turkeys ... or what?


----------



## Kaila (Feb 11, 2022)

Devi said:


> wild turkeys


_Some might call them that, _
but they might be just family, friends and neighbors....


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 11, 2022)

This was a flock of 16  hen wild  turkey,, feeding on left over corn the deer didn't eat.
Yesterday we had a flock of 15 all male wild turkey.

The snow is  deep , hard for them to find  food.

We enjoy watching the  white tail deer & wild turkey  coming in to  our feeder.


----------



## win231 (Feb 11, 2022)

Mine only show up at dinnertime.


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 11, 2022)

Be careful feeding those masked  bandits.
They can turn mean.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 11, 2022)

Awesome, Sliverfox; fatten those babies up.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 11, 2022)

Our seagulls down here will steal your sandwich right outta your hand.


----------



## win231 (Feb 11, 2022)

Sliverfox said:


> Be careful feeding those masked  bandits.
> They can turn mean.


So far, the meanest they've been is 2 of them putting their front paws on my leg & staring up at me.   
In fact, the one in front did that right after I took the photo.  That's how he tells me to hurry up & put food in the bowl.


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 11, 2022)

We have these deer that come often in the back for fruits that dropped from the trees. One time I found a foal nestled underneath the fig tree.


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 20, 2022)

This  gobbler is under  the bird feeder.
IT's  close to the back porch.

They roost not far  from house,, I can hear them gobbling in the early morning.

Trying to get pictures of them flying,, no luck ,,yet.


----------

